# late ovulation



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi To anyone that reads this

just abit about me first
1 have a 7 year old miracle... dont know how!
had 9 operations due to endo
1 tube
ivf x 2 
chlomid x3 months

Wonder if anyone can help or give advice or any positive stories

i came on period on 15th jan this year. i decided this time to track my ovulation by the clear blue tracker
day after day i had 0 then 16 days after period started on 31st jan i ovulated which i have been told is later than the normal person to ovualte.
at the time i didnt know or think that this would effect my periods
for years i have always been every 27 days to come on.
which would make me late on today then... so i thought
i then have been told as my ovulation is later by 2 days my period would be 2 days late??
i have actually convinced myself i am pregnant even tho a first response this morning said negative
i have been for a scan today and said obv couldnt see anything ie baby sac and everything looks fine and endometerium is 13mm. .
has anyone ovulated late by 2 days and still kept same period date as there normal

xxx


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Your cycle is made up of two parts essentially - the follicular phase and the luteal phase.  The follicular phase starts on day 1 of bleeding and is up to ovulation and can vary in length from cycle to cycle.  The luteal phase is from ovulation until the onset of your period, and is almost always the same length every cycle, most frequently 14 days, with anything from 10 to 16 days being normal.  So if you usually have a 27 day cycle, you probably ovulate on day 13, so knowing you didn't ovulate until day 16, this would probably be a 30 day cycle, so you wouldn't be due on for a couple of days.

Hope that makes sense and helps x


----------



## KATIELEIGH07 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you

This has never happened  before with been late. So maybe just this month I have ovulated late
Xx


----------

